# Fear is setting in as sandbag volunteers desperately needed



## R y a n

*FLOOD UPDATE:* 'Fear is setting in' as sandbag volunteers desperately needed in flood fight 

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/235002/

FARGO - Metro residents "are now at the point of stress and great concern," a local Salvation Army leader said today as officials pleaded for more volunteers to help sandbag.

"Fear is setting in," Capt. Adam Moore said. "We're seeing that on the streets."

The local Salvation Army and Red Cross both have "emotional first aid" teams in place for those who need help, he said.

Sandbag volunteers are needed to make at least 300,000 sandbags per day to prevent widespread flooding through neighborhoods and subdivisions in Fargo and Cass County.

Officials said about 560,000 had been filled so far, but the city previously said it needs 1.5 million to 2 million sandbags. Up to 3 million sandbags may be needed in Cass County.

About 527,000 sandbags were delivered to neighborhoods from noon Sunday to Monday morning, said Bruce Grubb, enterprise director for Fargo.

"We're confident in our ability to get bags delivered," he said "Getting them made is a more daunting challenge."

Officials said they need at least 350 sandbag volunteers around the clock, and a third sandbag-making machine is expected to arrive today.

The North Dakota National Guard has devoted 350 soldiers to help with the effort, and officials said they need all the help they can get from the public.

"That's the only way we survived in '97 was everybody pitching in," Fargo Mayor Dennis Walaker said.

In Fargo, the city is working on bolstering its defenses today in the central core of the city, including the Lindenwood area and south Fargo to address overland flows.

On the north side, crews are working in the El Zagal and Oak Street areas. They move onto the Oak Grove neighborhood and then move north to the Ridgewood area.

Cass County Engineer Keith Berndt said traffic will be "significantly impeded" as crews begin erecting dirt dikes on roads.

Gov. John Hoeven visited sandbag central earlier.

"The fight is in full gear here," he said, adding that he's "very concerned" about the flood-fighting effort in Fargo and Wahpeton.

Hoeven plans to visit Wahpeton today, too.

In addition, classes at North Dakota State University were canceled at 9 a.m. Students from Fargo schools also will be helping.

So far, officials said about 560,000 have been filled, but the city previously said it needs 1.5 million to 2 million sandbags. Up to 3 million sandbags may be needed in Cass County.

Volunteers are asked to report directly to the Fargodome, where they can take a shuttle to areas which are in the greatest need.

To work on dikes in south Fargo, volunteers should report to Hope Lutheran Church, 3636 25th St. S., and First Assembly Church, 3401 25th St. S.

Buses will shuttle volunteers into the neighborhoods where sandbaggers are needed.

North Dakota State University students, faculty and staff were urged to report to the Memorial Union bus shelter to volunteer.

On the Moorhead side, volunteer sandbags are asked to report directly to Nemzek Hall on the Minnesota State University Moorhead campus.

For more information, call (701) 476-4000.

Check www.inforum.com frequently for updates.

Through the duration of the anticipated flood, The Forum and WDAY AM 970 will be teaming up to bring timely, updated information on www.inforum.com, the www.areavoices.com/springflood blog and radio.

More than a dozen reporters and editors from The Forum, along with staff from WDAY radio, will be providing updates, including breaking news on WDAY AM 970.

Tune in to the radio station for the latest flood updates, weather forecast and breaking news. Reporters will be calling in live reports to WDAY as flood preparations begin in earnest Saturday, and during the coming week.

Forum reporters will bring listeners reports from throughout the area as they canvass neighborhoods to stay on top of the news.


----------



## born2kill

yea there are alot of minnesota national guards that have been activated and are being sent to moorhead. hopefully then get the sandbags filled that are needed


----------



## BeekBuster

What does this have to do with snow goose hunting?


----------



## R y a n

BeekBuster said:


> What does this have to do with snow goose hunting?


I put the story here, to increase the visibility to those who only read the Snow Goose forum. North Dakota is getting pummeled with rainwater right now, that will affect more than 1/2 the state with flooding in the next 2 weeks.

It was on the National news tonite.

That being said like was mentioned in another thread, it would be nice if some of the NR guys coming in from out of state spent some time helping out the residents of the state, instead of just giving lip service to how cool it would be to build good relations with the residents for the honor of being able to come in to the state and hunt.

Since the flooding will also have major impacts on the conditions of fields, availability of access with flooded highways, county roads etc etc... it all ties back in.

Please consider helping out if you are coming to the state this week.

This site is Nodak Outdoors after all, and those who live in or are from North Dakota have a value system of dropping everything to help a neighbor out. Even the hard core local Nodak guys on this site are currently sandbagging their azzes off to help out. It is just who we are. You don't see those guys on here right now talking about scouting, shooting etc etc.. they are all busting a$$ trying to help. They have their priorites correct.

If we can take a moment and raise awareness of the assistance that is desperately needed, and thereby get the word out and have it turn into another few dozen people lending a hand.. it all makes a difference in the end.

Thanks for understanding...


----------



## hntnmn23

Wish I could help, hopefully the predictions dont get hit and everything will work out. Good Luck!


----------



## BillR

Don't worry the CG is on their way. Just watch for the Helos flying around and the guys all dressed in orange driving little red boats.

Hope everyone does alright there. THis could last close to a month.


----------



## USAlx50

R y a n said:


> BeekBuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with snow goose hunting?
> 
> 
> 
> I put the story here, to increase the visibility to those who only read the Snow Goose forum. North Dakota is getting pummeled with rainwater right now, that will affect more than 1/2 the state with flooding in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> It was on the National news tonite.
> 
> That being said like was mentioned in another thread, it would be nice if some of the NR guys coming in from out of state spent some time helping out the residents of the state, instead of just giving lip service to how cool it would be to build good relations with the residents for the honor of being able to come in to the state and hunt.
> 
> Since the flooding will also have major impacts on the conditions of fields, availability of access with flooded highways, county roads etc etc... it all ties back in.
> 
> Please consider helping out if you are coming to the state this week.
> 
> This site is Nodak Outdoors after all, and those who live in or are from North Dakota have a value system of dropping everything to help a neighbor out. Even the hard core local Nodak guys on this site are currently sandbagging their azzes off to help out. It is just who we are. You don't see those guys on here right now talking about scouting, shooting etc etc.. they are all busting a$$ trying to help. They have their priorites correct.
> 
> If we can take a moment and raise awareness of the assistance that is desperately needed, and thereby get the word out and have it turn into another few dozen people lending a hand.. it all makes a difference in the end.
> 
> Thanks for understanding...
Click to expand...

 :beer: well said.

I'm shot, back at it in the AM!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Saying we need help is an understatement. I was out from 5 til 10:30 tonight. The night shifts is where they really need help. The city is calling for ALL AVAILABLE bodies 24/7.


----------



## buckseye

> Hope everyone does alright there. THis could last close to a month.


I've been waiting for someone to comment on this. It could easily be the middle of April before the ice melts in the Red River channel farther north in Canada.


----------



## joebobhunter4

ya i was out all yesterday and going out pretty soon to help some more. some people are gonna be screwed... the water is rising unbelievably fast.


----------



## countryeye

Trying to get wensday and thrursday of to go up and help just myself and one other how do we find out where to go and a place to stay


----------



## hunter121390

if the floodings still bad and my knees doing alright after my surgery, id like to bring a couple people out during our spring break, but idk if that will work out.


----------



## BB

Is there an extra charge for nonresidents to come up and help?


----------



## R y a n

countryeye said:


> Trying to get wensday and thrursday of to go up and help just myself and one other how do we find out where to go and a place to stay


When you are ready to come down for sure, post up a new thread on here saying "I'm coming to help sandbag, need info" in the subject line. At that time someone here with current info will update the thread.

In a pinch just report to Hope Lutheran Church, 3636 25th St. S., or First Assembly Church, 3401 25th St. S., or Shanley High School at 5600 25th St. S. in Fargo. You can park there, and they will shuttle you in to a neighborhood from there.

Just tune your radio to 970 AM from 200 miles out, and you'll have all the info you need within an hour.

This is getting increasingly desperate, as alot of people can see that this is a hopeless cause without more help. I'm really surprised that Hoeven hasn't called a state of Emergency yet, and deployed Guard from all over the state to help out. They need 5,000 more hands in the next 72 hours.

Yes another 5,000 in order to cover Abercrombie, Kindred, Wild Rice, Harwood too... Fargo is but 1 city... and many more are in trouble.

In some places they have enough people to sandbag, but not enough sand bags to place. Those folks should have been directed to a sandbag filling location.

Thanks for trying to help out!


----------



## bigblackfoot

BB said:


> Is there an extra charge for nonresidents to come up and help?


Man your idiot. Comments like that and your location says alot about your character. You better take a long look in the mirror. XXXXX


----------



## BB

i just know how much some people on this site hate to see people from MN in their state....get a little thicker skin. Especially if you're going to live in a flood plain


----------



## R y a n

Just ignore him Bigblackfoot. Let's keep the thread on topic.

I'm just astounded that you use this opportunity BB for a dig at those on this site. And no I'm not looking for a reply from you...

We've heard enough already.


----------



## BB

Some people can give the heat but just cant take it. Sorry I am a little ticked when some ND residents want to charge $400 or more for an out of state hunting license


----------



## R y a n

BB said:


> Sorry I am a little ticked when some ND residents want to charge $400 or more for an out of state hunting license


*raises hand*

Some NR's (like me) also want to charge NR's more than $400 for an out of state license too if you want a season long license.

We can take the heat BB. But this isn't the thread for it. Go to that thread and raise hell. Let's keep this one on topic. Last time I'll ask.


----------



## countryeye

Well me and my mother are coming up to help just for a couple of days but a little is better than nothing coming from central mn so should be right away in the morning


----------



## goosebusters

You can go help in Moorhead too if being in Nodak is a problem. From the sounds of it they need all the help they can get. Or Crookston too.


----------



## R y a n

Some photos' of the flood:









Denis Barkemeyer of Hammond, La., second from right, directs the installation Monday of the Hesco Concertainer flood barrier. The lined cages were being filled with sand along Fargo's 40th Avenue South. Michael Vosburg / Forum Photo Editor









James Opitz looks out over the flood waters of the Red River Monday after a day of sandbagging behind his parents' home in north Fargo. The home, owned by Jim and Nancy Opitz, will be the first house outside the protection of a temporary dike laid across South Terrace near Oak Grove Lutheran School. Michael Vosburg / Forum Photo Editor









Concordia students Amy Luther, from left, Amy Freeman, Kelly Kalvoda and Andrea Rognlien fill sandbags Monday evening inside the Fargodome. Michael Vosburg / Forum Photo Editor 









Backhoes were busy filling dump trucks with clay southwest of the new Wal-Mart development in Fargo as they haul clay to the areas east of Rose Creek for several diking operations that were going on Saturday in Fargo. Dave Wallis / The Forum


----------



## WRP

First of all i have seen the devastation that mother nature can bring forth when the cards fall just right, and the communities along the Red River Valley are in my prayers.If i didn't live 350 miles away i would most likely be filling bags with ya'll.

Having said that........

if you are gonna build/live in a floodplain as vulnerable as the RRV what do you honestly expect is gonna happen every 5-10 years?? Furthermore, with the worst winter in all areas upstream of Fargo since '97-98, how in the world is this overwhelming rise in water level a surprise to anybody that has lived in that region. It seems the engineers/leaders of those communities should have sounded the alarm much sooner. Instead of scrambling to fill 1.5 million bags in a few days there shoulda been 2-3 million ready to go a couple weeks ago for what everybody knows was a foregone conclusion once the spring melt started.

Like i said not trying to rub salt in any wounds & u fellas up there busting your tails have my admiration, but i would venture to say the preparation for this inevitable event was perhaps sub-par???


----------



## R y a n

More pictures:









Gerad Fugleberg (left) grabs a bag while (from left to right) Zach Ficenec, Chris Czichotzki and Luke Paper fill the bags with sand Sunday afternoon on Chrisan Way near 76th Avenue South in Fargo. The group plans to fill one thousand sandbags to help protect Ficenec's house from floodwaters. Carrie Snyder / The Forum 










Workers fill trucks with dirt from a field located at 36th Avenue north and University in Fargo. The trucks will relocate the dirt to help the fight against the flood. Carrie Snyder / The Forum









West Fargo High school students help with sandbagging efforts at the home of John Bertel located on River Drive in south Fargo. David Samson/The Forum 









Residents in the Oxbow neighborhood work to fill and distribute sandbags Tuesday morning. David Samson/The Forum









Sand is dumped along Dale Avenue South in Moorhead to be used for sandbags to top off the earthen dike near the Red River. David Samson/The Forum


----------



## hunter121390

wow


----------



## DodgeLynn

WRP said:


> First of all i have seen the devastation that mother nature can bring forth when the cards fall just right, and the communities along the Red River Valley are in my prayers.If i didn't live 350 miles away i would most likely be filling bags with ya'll.
> 
> Having said that........
> 
> if you are gonna build/live in a floodplain as vulnerable as the RRV what do you honestly expect is gonna happen every 5-10 years?? Furthermore, with the worst winter in all areas upstream of Fargo since '97-98, how in the world is this overwhelming rise in water level a surprise to anybody that has lived in that region. It seems the engineers/leaders of those communities should have sounded the alarm much sooner. Instead of scrambling to fill 1.5 million bags in a few days there shoulda been 2-3 million ready to go a couple weeks ago for what everybody knows was a foregone conclusion once the spring melt started.
> 
> Like i said not trying to rub salt in any wounds & u fellas up there busting your tails have my admiration, but i would venture to say the preparation for this inevitable event was perhaps sub-par???


So the same could be said for the risks of natures fury for people that live on fault lines, near forests, near the ocean or any body of water, in regions where hurricanes season hits, tornado valley etc, etc....on and on. People aren't surprised WRP, they are worried. About friends, family members and members of their community. Maybe instead of already pointing fingers...don't you think right now a little compassion, concern and maybe prayer for these people is in order.


----------



## MrSafety

I hope everything's going o.k. for everyone up there. I'm in central MN and it hasn't stopped raining since Sunday nite. There's real potential for flooding damage here too........be safe....we're praying for the best up there.......


----------



## WRP

DodgeLynn said:


> WRP said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i have seen the devastation that mother nature can bring forth when the cards fall just right, and the communities along the Red River Valley are in my prayers.If i didn't live 350 miles away i would most likely be filling bags with ya'll.
> 
> Like i said not trying to rub salt in any wounds & u fellas up there busting your tails have my admiration, but i would venture to say the preparation for this inevitable event was perhaps sub-par???
> 
> 
> 
> So the same could be said for the risks of natures fury for people that live on fault lines, near forests, near the ocean or any body of water, in regions where hurricanes season hits, tornado valley etc, etc....on and on. People aren't surprised WRP, they are worried. About friends, family members and members of their community. Maybe instead of already pointing fingers...don't you think right now a little compassion, concern and maybe prayer for these people is in order.
Click to expand...

Dodge, apparently u didn't read a couple key parts of my post which u decided to quote anyway.........i re-quoted them above fyi.......
As far as comparing tornado alley to a riverine floodplain......."Tornado Alley" is a HUGE area consisting of millions of square miles across several states where the PROBABILITY of being affected by a twister is higher than other areas of the country. Nobody has a clue where the next tornadoes may hit, & many places in Tornado Alley will never experience any damage at all. 
Living next to a forest may also involve some degree of risk, but this is a similar scenario as tornado alley, nobody knows exactly where a forest fire may occur or how many acres will be burned.
On the other hand, hydrology can tell us EXACTLY which areas will be flooded when the water level in a given river system rises to certain levels. There is NO uncertainty of where the damage will occur, the only question is WHEN??? If you build in a FLOODPLAIN, what do u really expect??
Personally i would never establish a permanent residence along a fault line or in a coastal area prone to hurricane activity. This is for the exact same reason as i would never build in a floodplain, particularly one as flat & prone to as much runoff as the RRV. These three type of areas have one thing in common--EXPERIENCE, SCIENCE, & COMMON SENSE have shown us that they are all INEVITABLY exposed to a certain degree of natural disaster.......and although such places may be beautiful 24 out of 25 years, it only takes one year to take everything away.
Not positive, but i would venture to guess the flood following the '97-98 winter may have been considered a 100-year flood.......correct me if i'm wrong.......but i wonder how many people in Fargo took that to mean they wouldn't have to worry about such a flood for another 100 years or so?? :eyeroll:


----------



## BB

Well said WRP. I know it's only part of the problem but maybe we should stop blaming mother nature and start looking at some things humans can control. Drain tiling, ditching, not to mention homes in the pictures above that look very new. They almost look they have been built since some of the more recent floods.
BigBlack, I see your recent posts are regarding floaters for sale which you're promoting by telling people how much snow is going to melt off in the fields as well as posts relating to putting pressure on politicians regarding nonresidents. Maybe you need to look in the mirror as well as some other RRV citizens. Between the water levels early last fall and the rain you received before the record snowfalls, I hope this flood didn't sneak up on anyone. Its not like some volcano that was said to be inactive just blew 10 miles out I94. This has been brewing for 5-6 months. i hope you sell your floaters and the non res issue goes in your favor. I honestly hope the RRv doesn't flood in the next few years...but it will so maybe we all should be more concerned with much more important issues.
I didn't mean to offend anyone whose house has been flooded or is in danger of being flooded but if you're looking at a snow goose forum with the river at these levels then you need to look in the mirror too.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

WRP said:


> First of all i have seen the devastation that mother nature can bring forth when the cards fall just right, and the communities along the Red River Valley are in my prayers.If i didn't live 350 miles away i would most likely be filling bags with ya'll.
> 
> Having said that........
> 
> if you are gonna build/live in a floodplain as vulnerable as the RRV what do you honestly expect is gonna happen every 5-10 years?? Furthermore, with the worst winter in all areas upstream of Fargo since '97-98, how in the world is this overwhelming rise in water level a surprise to anybody that has lived in that region. It seems the engineers/leaders of those communities should have sounded the alarm much sooner. Instead of scrambling to fill 1.5 million bags in a few days there shoulda been 2-3 million ready to go a couple weeks ago for what everybody knows was a foregone conclusion once the spring melt started.
> 
> Like i said not trying to rub salt in any wounds & u fellas up there busting your tails have my admiration, but i would venture to say the preparation for this inevitable event was perhaps sub-par???


In part to the south in Wahp and Breck a diversion has been put in place to deal with some of the issues. Just to the west of us a diversion in West Fargo on the Sheyenne has been in place basically taking almost all the risk out of the picture for that community. Same thing in Grand Forks. Fargo because we held our own in 97 has been at the bottom of the money tree for state and Fed aid. Now there is a plan for permanent diking to withstand a 500 year flood level with hopes that it can be started this fall. Not enough but a start hope that helps.

In regards to the response time, the experts as they say missed the runoff picture by two weeks as well as expected crest levels. Fargo just a bit over a week ago was expecting a 36ft crest, which would not have needed 2 million sand bags. A good portion of the city is protected by current levy and diking to that level and is considered moderate flooding.

Then suddenly Friday the poop hit the fan with projections and crest dates being bumped up ten days sooner. Caught all by surprise, however there was work that should have been underway that was not even with the first forecasts and to be honest even up until today many where wondering if this was nothing but hype.

I am waiting for my daughter to get done with work then we are heading out for a few more hours of sandbagging. Hats off to all who have helped and are still helping and those coming to help. Reports coming in are encouraging but we are far from done. People are going to lose homes with the speed that the water is coming as well as the ice in the system. Trees are being ripped up which are already causing some issues on the sand bag protected areas. So while we may get everything in place to beat it back, the debris in the water may still cause some to lose anyway!


----------



## buckseye

And what adds to the crazy is every time a new development goes up in Fargo and displaces some amount of acre feet of storage Grand Forks just gets more. That's the most ironic fact of all. It's really not a good situation there.

But most important I hope and wish the best for all of you over there. I have a sister in W Fargo and haven't heard anything from her concerning her neighborhood. So thanks to everyone who is volunteering and please be careful. :bowdown:


----------



## R y a n

*Help is coming from Concordia-St. Paul football team*

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

The call for volunteers to fight the rising Red River reached Concordia University-St. Paul. The Twin Cities school is sending two busses of athletes, students and staff to Fargo-Moorhead on Wednesday.

One of the leaders has some experience in flood fighting. Head football coach Mark Mauer was an assistant coach at North Dakota State in 1997 when Fargo-Moorhead last had a flood battle of this proportion.

"It was kind of a life-altering experience really," Mauer said. "You don't always get to be a part of something like that and helping people like that. I don't think a lot of our players have seen anything like that before."

The school is filling two busses totaling 103 people. They're scheduled to leave at 6 a.m. Wednesday and return to St. Paul around 9 p.m. Besides about 70 football players - which is the entire team --- men's and women's basketball players and track athletes will also help.


----------



## R y a n

*Levels of James and Pipestem Rivers continue to rise!*

http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/index.cfm?id=82619

River and reservoir levels continue to rise today in the James River basin. Many reporting stations are at or near flood stage and in some cases have exceeded the forecasted crests issued by the National Weather Service.

Pipestem Creek near Pingree is at a level considered moderate flooding according the Web site of the National Weather Service. The creek rose from a level of about 9 feet Monday at 7 a.m. to 11.53 feet today at 7 a.m. Flood stage is 9 feet.

Downstream the water levels backed up by Pipestem Dam rose close to four feet in the past 24 hours. Levels Monday morning were slightly more than 1443 feet mean sea level. The Tuesday morning reading was at 1446.9 feet. The record high water level for Pipestem Dam is 1487.1 feet msl in May 1997.

On the James River waters are also rising.

The river at Grace City rose from 7.75 feet Monday to 10.97 feet Tuesday morning. Flood stage is 12 feet at Grace City.

South of Jamestown the James River at LaMoure rose from a level of 9 feet on Monday to 13.03 feet Tuesday. Flood stage in LaMoure is 14 feet.

The level of water behind the Jamestown Dam rose from 1430.75 feet msl on Monday to 1432.42 feet Tuesday. Record level for the Jamestown Dam is 1445.9 feet in May 1997.


----------



## cranebuster

I'm stuck down in AZ, sick that I can't be hunting snows, and more sick that I can't be helping out. My brother had to evacuate his house in S. Bismarck this morning, my family all got there to try to move everything of value upstairs as much as they could. It's a crappy feeling not being able to help out... My bro got activated with the guard, so he's trying to keep up with work, guards, and his own house... There won't be any snow goose hunting for my family this year


----------



## bigblackfoot

BB said:


> i just know how much some people on this site hate to see people from MN in their state....get a little thicker skin. Especially if you're going to live in a flood plain


Are you honestly supporting your comments with that statement. Who ever said "we hate seeing people from MN in our state. "Get a little thicker skin", The last thing we need right now is lyou stirring the pot. Get a hobby.



BB said:


> Well said WRP. I know it's only part of the problem but maybe we should stop blaming mother nature and start looking at some things humans can control. Drain tiling, ditching, not to mention homes in the pictures above that look very new. They almost look they have been built since some of the more recent floods.
> BigBlack, I see your recent posts are regarding floaters for sale which you're promoting by telling people how much snow is going to melt off in the fields as well as posts relating to putting pressure on politicians regarding nonresidents. Maybe you need to look in the mirror as well as some other RRV citizens. Between the water levels early last fall and the rain you received before the record snowfalls, I hope this flood didn't sneak up on anyone. Its not like some volcano that was said to be inactive just blew 10 miles out I94. This has been brewing for 5-6 months. i hope you sell your floaters and the non res issue goes in your favor. I honestly hope the RRv doesn't flood in the next few years...but it will so maybe we all should be more concerned with much more important issues.
> I didn't mean to offend anyone whose house has been flooded or is in danger of being flooded but if you're looking at a snow goose forum with the river at these levels then you need to look in the mirror too.


Maybe before you open your mouth you should look at the facts. We knew that there was alot or rain in November, we knew that December brought record snow fall, BUT the factor that has caused us the problems is the 10-13 inches of snow we recieved with the last blizzard only two weeks ago.

Yes i sold some floaters saying that there was going to be alot of sheet water. If you look at the date i posted them it was before our HUGE blizzard.

Yes i was on these forums putting pressure on MY politicians regarding nonresidents. I LIVE hear and pay taxes. If you care so much about issues in OUR state, then move hear. Why should you get to enjoy the same benefits as me and not live here?

What on earth does this have to do with me looking in the mirror? I have been going to work then going to sandbag for 4-5 hours after that.

You said it your self "maybe we should be concerned with more important issues," then quit making comments your uninformed about and quit stirring the pot.


----------



## R y a n

ENOUGH! BOTH of you. Take it to PM's.

Last time I'll ask.

That is all.


----------



## RWHONKER

It boggles me that someone would even think about getting in a dig when the situation is like it is. I have alot of problems with water at home and still went to Fargo for 10 hours and helped. Everybody needs to focus on the problem at hand, the flooding. I know people that have lost everything and are begging for help. If you can at least make the effort to be civil.


----------



## djleye

RWHONKER said:


> It boggles me that someone would even think about getting in a dig when the situation is like it is. I have alot of problems with water at home and still went to Fargo for 10 hours and helped. Everybody needs to focus on the problem at hand, the flooding. I know people that have lost everything and are begging for help. If you can at least make the effort to be civil.


You just have to consider the source. Keep up the good fight all!! Ignore the ignoramus comments that don't even deserve a reply. What a fricken tool!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## bearhunter

WRP said:


> u fellas up there busting your tails have my admiration, but i would venture to say the preparation for this inevitable event was perhaps sub-par???


 perhaps the cities of fargo/mhd should have a couple million sandbags prepared and stored somewhere. i was sandbagging a house in north fgo along with 50 others and ran out of bags. we all sat around for and hour waiting and finally the vollenteers started leaving. may be hard to get these people back when it appears to be all for naught. we WILL need to sandbag agail in the future. stockpiling seems to be a huge step in preventing another senario like whats happening now. good luck to all and a huge thank you to all that have helpped out :beer:


----------



## WRP

bearhunter, nice to see i'm not the only one who thinks it overly aggressive to anticipate & prepare for FLOODING in a FLOODPLAIN


----------



## woodpecker

WRP said:


> bearhunter, nice to see i'm not the only one who thinks it overly aggressive to anticipate & prepare for FLOODING in a FLOODPLAIN


You think it is overly aggressive to anticipate and prepare for a flood??? :eyeroll:


----------



## DodgeLynn

WRP said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRP said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i have seen the devastation that mother nature can bring forth when the cards fall just right, and the communities along the Red River Valley are in my prayers.If i didn't live 350 miles away i would most likely be filling bags with ya'll.
> 
> Like i said not trying to rub salt in any wounds & u fellas up there busting your tails have my admiration, but i would venture to say the preparation for this inevitable event was perhaps sub-par???
> 
> 
> 
> So the same could be said for the risks of natures fury for people that live on fault lines, near forests, near the ocean or any body of water, in regions where hurricanes season hits, tornado valley etc, etc....on and on. People aren't surprised WRP, they are worried. About friends, family members and members of their community. Maybe instead of already pointing fingers...don't you think right now a little compassion, concern and maybe prayer for these people is in order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dodge, apparently u didn't read a couple key parts of my post which u decided to quote anyway.........i re-quoted them above fyi.......
> As far as comparing tornado alley to a riverine floodplain......."Tornado Alley" is a HUGE area consisting of millions of square miles across several states where the PROBABILITY of being affected by a twister is higher than other areas of the country. Nobody has a clue where the next tornadoes may hit, & many places in Tornado Alley will never experience any damage at all.
> Living next to a forest may also involve some degree of risk, but this is a similar scenario as tornado alley, nobody knows exactly where a forest fire may occur or how many acres will be burned.
> On the other hand, hydrology can tell us EXACTLY which areas will be flooded when the water level in a given river system rises to certain levels. There is NO uncertainty of where the damage will occur, the only question is WHEN??? If you build in a FLOODPLAIN, what do u really expect??
> Personally i would never establish a permanent residence along a fault line or in a coastal area prone to hurricane activity. This is for the exact same reason as i would never build in a floodplain, particularly one as flat & prone to as much runoff as the RRV. These three type of areas have one thing in common--EXPERIENCE, SCIENCE, & COMMON SENSE have shown us that they are all INEVITABLY exposed to a certain degree of natural disaster.......and although such places may be beautiful 24 out of 25 years, it only takes one year to take everything away.
> Not positive, but i would venture to guess the flood following the '97-98 winter may have been considered a 100-year flood.......correct me if i'm wrong.......but i wonder how many people in Fargo took that to mean they wouldn't have to worry about such a flood for another 100 years or so?? :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

WRP, I did read your post in its entirety. The conciliatory assents just appeared contrived when the body of your post, which you have now omitted from your "re-quote", was actually "rubbing salt in wounds" and saying I told you so.

In mentionaing other forms of natural disaster, I meant only to say that many are at risk where they choose to live on natures whim. There is far to much to contradict with fact in the body of this response so I will take higher ground so to speak.

You are so redundant in stating that flood plains, well, flood on occasion. No one is in denial of that. But do you really believe or feel that you making this point now, given the current tribulations being faced by many in NoDak, is even remotely appropriate or compassionate?

Being that you stated that you've seen the devastion yourself, I would at least expect that you would give due respect, and allow the people that are presently trying to protect their homes and families time to finish the fight and dry off their brows before you continue your "I could have told you so tirade".

I guess, WRP, I should have been kinder and a little more simple in just asking you to spend more energy in concern for the people right now, while they, with the help of their neighbours and strangers a like, get through this struggle. Then you will have ample time to blast them for where they have made their homes.

Thank you kindly for opening my eyes WRP I do appreciate it.


----------



## goosebusters

Why is their even an argument on this thread? Can we just agree that both sides messed up in here and just try and help out Fargo Moorhead?


----------



## WRP

woodpecker said:


> WRP said:
> 
> 
> 
> bearhunter, nice to see i'm not the only one who thinks it overly aggressive to anticipate & prepare for FLOODING in a FLOODPLAIN
> 
> 
> 
> You think it is overly aggressive to anticipate and prepare for a flood??? :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

Oops......i meant to say "nice to see i'm not the only one who thinks it *isn't *overly aggressive"

My mistake woodie, but if u read my previous posts that is clearly what i was trying to say, sorry!!


----------



## WRP

Dodge, quit trying to make me look like the devil here......i already said i would be up there filling bags with the rest of u floodplainers if it wasn't so damn far(that & i have a 4-day ****** pursuit lined up starting Saturday  )
I'm not trying to make the average homeowner look bad, i just think that maybe some parameters should be established by those in higher authority, obviously after this is all over, to ensure that such a devastating event not sneak up on the residents of your area again. There are obviously certain tasks that should have been done weeks ago so everybody & their dog ain't scrambling @ the last minute to save their property!


----------



## goosebusters

WRP said:


> Dodge, quit trying to make me look like the devil here......i already said i would be up there filling bags with the rest of u floodplainers if it wasn't so damn far(that & i have a 4-day ****** pursuit lined up starting Saturday  )
> I'm not trying to make the average homeowner look bad, i just think that maybe some parameters should be established by those in higher authority, obviously after this is all over, to ensure that such a devastating event not sneak up on the residents of your area again. There are obviously certain tasks that should have been done weeks ago so everybody & their dog ain't scrambling @ the last minute to save their property!


WRP, I think that you have been trying to be civilized in this argument, and I think a lot of North Dakotans would agree that some regulations need to be made as far as building in locations that are extremely prone to flooding. The majority of Fargo Moorhead is normally well protected though, but with climate change and increased runoff from agricultural operations we are seeing increases in flooding. You handled the discussion much better than BB that is for sure. Now, we can get back to solving some problems.


----------



## R y a n

Ok Everyone has made their points.

Back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Wish there was more I could do. My thoughts and prayers are with you guys. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## R y a n

Just in...

*FLOOD UPDATE:* Record 41-foot crest predicted for Red River on Saturday in Fargo

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/235213/

FARGO - The National Weather Service in Grand Forks said today that the Red River will crest in Fargo *at a record-setting 41 feet *on Saturday, with the crest lasting two to three days.


----------



## R y a n

*Flood rescues underway, gawkers will be arrested*

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

The Cass County Sheriff's Department with help from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and the U.S. Coast Guard is working on a number of rescues in the area of Heritage Hills and Oxbow, including the Butcher Block subdivision.

The area is in danger as water is rapidly rising. Residents in need of rescue should call the Emergency Operations Center at 476-4005.

Anyone who cannot communicate by phone or radio should place a red flag or red material in their picture window or front door so rescue crews can see them. Citizens are advised to remain calm and get to the highest point of their residence. Those rescued will be taken to the American Red Cross shelter in Oxbow.

Anyone who does not have a reason to be in the Heritage Hills-Oxbow corridor should stay away to avoid hampering rescue efforts.

Cass County Sheriff Paul D. Laney said sightseeing will not be tolerated and an arrest team will be patrolling the area. Anyone who does not have a reason to be in the area may be arrested. This does not pertain to residents coming to and from their homes in that area or members of the media.


----------



## R y a n

*LATEST:* "It's time to get busy again," flood-fight leaders plead for massive volunteer effort as crest level goes to 41 feet

UPDATED 2:27 p.m.

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

FARGO - Residents received a double dose of bad news this afternoon, as flood fight leaders *pleaded for every possible volunteer to deliver time and energy to save Fargo and Moorhead *before an unprecedented Red River crest reaches the metro area.

Precipitation overnight, with a combination of rain and 5 to 8 inches of snow, and a new 41-foot crest prediction have leaders taking several steps:

- Topping off existing 42-foot dikes with another foot of sandbags. Moorhead also plans to add another foot to its dikes.

- Contingency dikes being built to serve as backup protection to core city facilities and neighborhoods

- Plans to hold neighborhood meetings to gather residents to inform them about plans

- Discussion of an evacuation plan that will be announced in detail Thursday

- Warnings of arrest and jail for those who climb on top of dikes

- A plea for people to keep vehicles out of work zone areas as parking and congestion have impeded emergency flood-fighting efforts

"It's time to get busy again," City Commissioner Tim Mahoney said. He urged people to go to the Assembly of God church or the Fargodome immediately to start working. "We need to put another foot on top of the dikes," he said. "Everyone needs to get involved for next 48 hours."

*Mahoney said the city needs to do 500,000 sandbags each day.*

"Are we confident that we are going to beat this? Yes we are," Mahoney said. "I need another 48 hours of hard work of people working together."
He added that neighbors need to check on each other and pitch in to build up the dikes. The latest Red River crest prediction, released about noon to the public, is 41 feet Saturday in Fargo.

"We're not talking about doom or failure of the dikes," Fargo Mayor Dennis Walaker said. "We're really just down to a time crunch"

Previously, the National Weather Service predicted a range of 39 to 41 feet this weekend, with 40 feet the anticipated crest. Severe overland flooding and record levels on the Wild Rice River, which feeds the Red River south of Fargo, prompted the latest prediction.










*Commissioners are meeting at 5 p.m. to again discuss the flood.*

Fargo Police Chief Keith Ternes said people climbing onto dikes to look at the river have been an ongoing problem."We are done asking people to stay out of those areas," Ternes said. "We will be making arrests and people will be going to jail." He also urged volunteers to use the mass transit system being used to shuttle sandbaggers to work areas.

Cass County Sheriff Paul Laney said emergency crews had made 11 rescues by 1:30 p.m., helping 20 people and a number of animals from the rising flood waters.

The county is delivering sandbags to Forest River and Chrisan Way for those homeowners who think they can still beat the flood. Trucks are delivering the sand today and offering up the sandbags on a first-come, first-serve basis. The county, along with other federal agencies, started water patrols this morning.

Laney said that anyone who wants to be rescued needs to pack light, gather their family members and leave when the boats arrive. "We've had people ask us to come back in an hour," Laney said. "I don't know if we can come back in an hour." He warned that people should not wait until night fall, as rescue operations are life or death in the dark. *"If you know you have to get out, get out before tonight," he said*.

In some cases, water is lapping within inches of dikes in rural areas.

"It's time to get out," Laney said.


----------



## BB

Goosebuster...how did climate change (assuming your talking about global warming and not 'global cooling'?) impact the RRV the last few weeks? Did the melting polar ice caps come rushing south against the current? 
I am with WRP and just saying that it's time to start learning from the past and this is disaster has more to do with humans than nature.
i.e. drain tiling, ditching, building new developments next to the river, and poor preparation by officials. Just watching the weather from a hunting standpoint over the last 6 months you don't have to be an I told ya so the runoff this spring was going to be big. I don't think it's saying too much to say there should have been a few million sandbags ready to go...if not this spring for the next or the one after that.
I hope everyone in the FM area makes it through this safely and some planning and prep work goes into action soon for future floods.


----------



## djleye

WRP said:


> Dodge, quit trying to make me look like the devil here......i already said i would be up there filling bags with the rest of u floodplainers if it wasn't so damn far(that & i have a 4-day ****** pursuit lined up starting Saturday  )
> I'm not trying to make the average homeowner look bad, i just think that maybe some parameters should be established by those in higher authority, obviously after this is all over, to ensure that such a devastating event not sneak up on the residents of your area again. There are obviously certain tasks that should have been done weeks ago so everybody & their dog ain't scrambling @ the last minute to save their property!


Yea, when we established fargo about 10 years ago we should have known better than to put it along a river!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Settlers established almost all the towns in ND and they are established along trade routes, like rivers!! Once a place is established it wouldn't make a whole lot of sense to put up a hotel in the country now would it!! :eyeroll:


----------



## BB

DJ - If you look at the pictures above where people are sandbagging...they actually look like neighborhoods that were established in the last ten years. i don't seeing any general stores or saloons in the picture from when the settlers established the area. Not to say older areas aren't affected too but city planners or whoever should not be approving new homes built basically in the river.


----------



## dblkluk

BB,
If you dont have anything positive to contribute during these difficult times just keep your hands off the keyboards before your posts start getting deleted..

To those in Fargo.. Keep at it!! You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## R y a n

*UPDATE: *Oxbow residents rescued as floodwaters take over dikes

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

OXBOW, N.D. - Upwards of 20 people have been rescued by boat in Oxbow on the North Dakota side of the Red River, as floodwaters flowed in the streets and residents worked frantically to add height to sandbags dikes they hope can hold back an unprecedented river crest.

"It's better to save your life than put yourself through all this," said Jane Pearson, one of the residents forced to leave her home on a Coast Guard boat Wednesday afternoon. Pearson and her husband, Frank, Oxbow's mayor, diked their home but wanted to get out while they still could. Rescue crews aren't planning to run during nighttime.

Sgt. Dwayne Nitschke of the Cass County Sheriff's Office said the speed with which the Red rose at Oxbow took officials and residents by surprise. "This morning it was just like, 'Wow," he said. "This is scary to lots of people."

Nitschke said the river was threatening two streets, Schnell Drive and Riverbend Road. He said by the early afternoon, about 20 people had been evacuated from nine or 10 flooded homes.

On Schnell Drive, water over the street was higher than four feet in some areas and pickups and flatbeds left a wake as they hauled sandbags from a central bagging location near the Oxbow Golf and Country Club clubhouse to private homes. Behind one of the lowest lying lots, Matt Murphy was racing against a fast-approaching river as he and a crew of volunteers tried to add a foot to his backyard sandbag dike. "I need 2 by 6s all the way to the end!" he yelled out as the river sat about a foot below the top of his dike.

At the Knickerbocker Liquor Locker in the adjacent town of Hickson, the Coast Guard, water rescue teams and Cass County deputies spread maps on pool tables to figure out where to dispatched boats as those rescued already were tended to by the Red Cross. Mike Bice, owner of the bar, said the situation seemed stable Tuesday night but by Wednesday morning was "shockingly urgent."

"It's never been this bad," he said.


----------



## barebackjack

Well BB, having just spent the last three days on the line pitching sandbags I guess im just another idiot huh?

:splat:


----------



## NDMALLARD

Does anyone know a link to a site that shows what the elavation of a specific proprty is above the flood stage? I heard that information is out there but for the love of Google I can't find it.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

MeritCare hospital in Fargo is evacuating all of there patients out of Fargo, they are only keeping the hospitals open for emergency issues, and walkins, they are keeping the hosptials open so if an extreme emergency happens, there are beds and a place for medical assistance. All medical providers are on emergency medical alert.

My god bless everyone in Fargo, I feel as if we have all done so much but am worried for every one. I can only pray that the dikes hold up as they should, with 3 days of 41 feet water levels we can only pray that they hold. God bless America and North Dakota.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

NDMALLARD said:


> Does anyone know a link to a site that shows what the elavation of a specific proprty is above the flood stage? I heard that information is out there but for the love of Google I can't find it.


Go to the county site. It will have your elevation listed by sea level. If you are in the city of Fargo, you can check the flood listing on the city web site under flooding. They have a map and a list of different choices I do not remember which it is, but it listed flood elevations in ft but only go to 42 ft. My property sits above that level is how I found out.


----------



## allgamehunter

Me and 50 other students from St. John's University went to Davenport, ND to sandbag and the sheer amount of overland flooding is the worst I've ever seen it, and I lived through the 1997 flood up in Grand Forks. On the fact that we got 10 inches of snow today (6 in Davenport while we were there and my dad said we got 10 by our house in Grand Forks) we really need guys to get out and help their fellow Nodaks out and do some sandbagging. Every bag counts so keep up the good fight.


----------



## TK33

BB said:


> DJ - If you look at the pictures above where people are sandbagging...they actually look like neighborhoods that were established in the last ten years. i don't seeing any general stores or saloons in the picture from when the settlers established the area. Not to say older areas aren't affected too but city planners or whoever should not be approving new homes built basically in the river.


Here is a little FYI:

This is a disaster of epic proportion. My neighboorhood is built to the 500 year flood plain, and I am not too far from the river, if one of two levees protecting me fail basically all of SE Fargo will be under water. When these developments were put in they had every reason to believe that the homes and businesses were safe. The city engineers in fargo put our development at 40' in 1985, THEY DID PLAN FOR A DISASTER.

No one could have imagined that we would see another mega flood so soon but it is happening. If planners designed everything for doomsday the costs of development would be unimaginable, thus there would be no development.

I need to get some rest, we have another 72 hours of fighting and if we go down we will go down swinging, God bless the volunteers and everyone needs to pray that they get the contingency levees done.


----------



## Maz

have been sandbagging in north Fargo with a hundreds of people over the last three days. Several dozen of us are pretty hard core hunters who simply understand that this flood is our priority. If the dikes fail at 41' crest, the entire city will be under water. We really appreciate all the help! I am bringing my new e-caller to the sandbag line so we can play around if we get a break. Called in a bunch of crows to my north Fargo home yesterday. Where is that Crossman pellet gun.....

Again, many thanks to all who have given so much to the fight. Now, LET'S GO FINISH OFF THESE DIKES THIS MORNING!!!


----------



## duckp

http://www.fargoredcross.org/index.php?pr=Donations


----------



## BB

BrokeBackJack -
if you want to spin it that way and take myself saying there was human error and officials could have done more relating to preparing sandbags, dikes, not developing new neighborhoods in flood plains, etc and twist it to me saying you're an idiot for sandbagging for three days; go right ahead. You've been working harder than I have so if it makes you feel better...
honestly, i have a lot of respect for everyone working late hours and in cold temps along with the stress...good luck this weekend and hopefully the worst of it will be past you.
I hope you guys havent seen the mn refuge page on this subject. It makes me and wrp look like saints.


----------



## trippersrookieyear

I can't get out there until Easter weekend. Plan is to help if it is still needed and skip the snows. Your all in my thoughts and prayers! To those of you on the bagging line thank you and be safe!

BB- Please leave the thread for it's purpose some of us that givs a $h!t don't need a bunch of BS inthe way.


----------



## JuvyPimp

Man if Kansas was not so far away I would be helping bag all night. Stay in there guys. :beer: :beer: :beer: Be safe, all you guys with duck boats be ready to help out :beer:


----------



## djleye

BB said:


> BrokeBackJack -
> if you want to spin it that way and take myself saying there was human error and officials could have done more relating to preparing sandbags, dikes, not developing new neighborhoods in flood plains, etc and twist it to me saying you're an idiot for sandbagging for three days; go right ahead. You've been working harder than I have so if it makes you feel better...
> honestly, i have a lot of respect for everyone working late hours and in cold temps along with the stress...good luck this weekend and hopefully the worst of it will be past you.
> I hope you guys havent seen the mn refuge page on this subject. It makes me and wrp look like saints.


BB, Better to let everyone think you are a fool than to open your yapper and erase all doubt. :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters

BB, why do you keep linking yourself with WRP? He tried to be reasonable and respectful from the beginning. You guys' posts are completely different.

Grand Forks has begun their own flood fights on the extreme South end of town and it seems that the work force has shown in higher numbers than demand. The only problem is that 25% of the houses are already inaccessible without boat or helicopter so many houses will be up to the mercy of the river or those people who are stuck on the island. We are going to sandbag central up here tonight, but not sure how many more sandbags will be needed. Maybe they can ship some South.

Are the pre-filled sandbags in Fargo going to residences or just for the cities use?


----------



## cgreeny

djleye said:


> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeBackJack -
> if you want to spin it that way and take myself saying there was human error and officials could have done more relating to preparing sandbags, dikes, not developing new neighborhoods in flood plains, etc and twist it to me saying you're an idiot for sandbagging for three days; go right ahead. You've been working harder than I have so if it makes you feel better...
> honestly, i have a lot of respect for everyone working late hours and in cold temps along with the stress...good luck this weekend and hopefully the worst of it will be past you.
> I hope you guys havent seen the mn refuge page on this subject. It makes me and wrp look like saints.
> 
> 
> 
> BB, Better to let everyone think you are a fool than to open your yapper and erase all doubt. :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

Jackpot...... There are some who actually do care BB, not just the ones looking to start soemthing because poor me I can only come hunt for 2 weeks, yuo want more than that here is a hint, move to ND. But you will whine about the pay scale is down, and there are no jobs, Minot, ND just closed a business because it couldnt find enough workers. So thats my rant, otherwise leave this thread alone and go bother soemone who can put up with your nonesense. Maybe call yuor father and ask for the a$$ paddling you should have got when you were young. :eyeroll:

Sorry for the rant. :withstupid:

Keep up the fight guys, we'll be thinking of you all....


----------



## woodpecker

goosebusters said:


> Are the pre-filled sandbags in Fargo going to residences or just for the cities use?


Truck after truck after truck being dumped into the driveways in North Fargo for the residents. The neighborhood I was in was a force of people busting butt!!!!


----------



## BB

no jobs but A business closed because it couldn't find workers? explain please.
put some more words in my mouth like people don't care. I never once said that. 
Learn how to spell and then come back with the "I'm with Stupid" logo...that's nonesense. Between that and your run on sentences I am not sure what to think of your post. 
If you guys keep jerking eachother off this much you might be candidates for the Avery Pro Staff.


----------



## woodpecker

BB said:


> no jobs but A business closed because it couldn't find workers? explain please.


Reread the post and if you can't figure that one out then, Here's Your Sign
:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## averyghg

BB said:


> no jobs but A business closed because it couldn't find workers? explain please.
> put some more words in my mouth like people don't care. I never once said that.
> Learn how to spell and then come back with the "I'm with Stupid" logo...that's nonesense. Between that and your run on sentences I am not sure what to think of your post.
> If you guys keep jerking eachother off this much you might be candidates for the Avery Pro Staff.


see ya :bop:


----------



## BB

how ironic


----------



## bigblackfoot

dblkluk said:


> BB,
> If you dont have anything positive to contribute during these difficult times just keep your hands off the keyboards before your posts start getting deleted..
> .


How long do we have to wait?


----------



## dblkluk

Good question Lyle... Maybe Hustad or a moderator can answer that question.

You guys are fighting the good fight, keep it up you're in our prayers..


----------



## buckseye

Thats Fargo for ya! I'm sure your all safe you've been through this quite a few times before this.

Poor little calves being born out in this weather is who I feel sorry for. The ranchers across this state and the ones in my own family have alot of little heart beats to keep going.


----------



## cgreeny

Dont worry BB keep hiding behind your keyboard, jerkoff.... Post up your location..... Oh thats right, by the roost in ND, First Class D-bag is all I have to say.

Keep on the dikes boys....


----------



## drjongy

Why doesn't a moderator take all of BB's posts off here!! We don't need his B.S. :******:


----------



## djleye

> that's nonesense.


Who can't spell, fricken dumb ***!!!!!!


----------



## jgat

drjongy said:


> Why doesn't a moderator take all of BB's posts off here!! We don't need his B.S. :ticked:


Hit$? :eyeroll:


----------



## cgreeny

djleye said:


> that's nonesense.
> 
> 
> 
> Who can't spell, fricken dumb a$$!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I think I misspell that one too, must be rubbing off on me....


----------



## doublereed

Email from school said:


> [UMMSTUDENTS] Too many volunteers at the Fargo Dome!!! imagine that!‏
> From: Students at UMM (
> Sent: Thu 3/26/09 3:21 PM
> To:
> 
> ALL - If you are planning to help with flood relief efforts in the
> Fargo/Moorhead area, please check with me or and agency that you might be
> working with.
> TODAY	VOLUNTEERS HAD TO BE TURNED AWAY
> FROM THE FARGO DOME....no parking was available
> and the facility was filled to capacity.
> 
> I am trying to keep current on these fronts and can hopefully help with
> details. Way to go North Dakota and Minnesota! Carol


----------



## TK33

BB said:


> Some people can give the heat but just cant take it. Sorry I am a little ticked when some ND residents want to charge $400 or more for an out of state hunting license


here is some more FYI,

My non res mn deer license (to hunt on my families land) is about $170, 4 days total, slug zone.

There is not much difference in price/days, I would say that ND is a bargain compared to MN.

The people who want to charge you $400 for a license have very little to do with this flood.


----------



## jonesy12

TK33, BB has been on alot of people's radar for being a complete schmuck and spewing complete garbage. I assume he would be soon, or already is, gone. :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33

jonesy12 said:


> TK33, BB has been on alot of people's radar for being a complete schmuck and spewing complete garbage. I assume he would be soon, or already is, gone. :eyeroll:


Given the last few days any news is good news. 

I am getting tired of all of the know it alls when it comes to our flooding issues. None of that matters now, we can save it for a few weeks.


----------



## R y a n

*Violations lead to 8 arrests in Fargo*

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/235413/

As of Thursday night, Fargo police had arrested a total of eight people for violating state of emergency ordinances - such as climbing dikes - including a cameraman for CNN, Lt. Joel Vettel said Thursday night.

Arrested were Kyle Czech, 19, Moorhead; Gregory Elsner, 24, Fargo; Dane Hammer, 19, Moorhead; Rebecca Iwanicki, 21, Fargo; Katrina Ruh, 19, Farmington, Minn.; Kevin Ruhland, 24, Fargo; Laura Winter, 40, Moorhead; and Marissa Wolfgram, 20, Fargo.

Police have not had any incidents where individuals resisted arrest or where force was required to detain them, Vettel said.

"Most of them were ashamed of why they were there," he said, saying they were all sightseers.

Throughout the week, area authorities have received reports of people on dikes, stolen sump pumps and sandbags, according to police dispatch e-briefings.

*Authorities received a report just about 7:20 p.m. Thursday that five or six people were taking sandbags from a levee and placing them around a nearby home, according to police scanner traffic.* 
:eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

TK33 said:


> BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can give the heat but just cant take it. Sorry I am a little ticked when some ND residents want to charge $400 or more for an out of state hunting license
> 
> 
> 
> here is some more FYI,
> 
> My non res mn deer license (to hunt on my families land) is about $170, 4 days total, slug zone.
> 
> There is not much difference in price/days, I would say that ND is a bargain compared to MN.
> 
> The people who want to charge you $400 for a license have very little to do with this flood.
Click to expand...

I pay the same but I usually do the 2 day one......I think this year it changed though.


----------



## Maz

Several comments:

1) BB, you're the biggest idiot ever to appear on this site - and that's quite an accomplishment. Your family is probably quite proud....

2) we pretty much finished diking north fargo tonight and I am posting a pic from yesterday afternoon, looking north from Fargo into Moorhead on Broadway. Thanks to everyone for helping!

3) many of us are hunters, so during a break we pulled out the e-caller and hit the crow-owl fight....in about 30 seconds we had the black SOBs bombin in from everywhere. That's how you make the most of a bad situation!


----------



## TK33

WRP said:


> Dodge, quit trying to make me look like the devil here......i already said i would be up there filling bags with the rest of u floodplainers if it wasn't so damn far(that & i have a 4-day ****** pursuit lined up starting Saturday  )
> I'm not trying to make the average homeowner look bad, i just think that maybe some parameters should be established by those in higher authority, obviously after this is all over, to ensure that such a devastating event not sneak up on the residents of your area again. There are obviously certain tasks that should have been done weeks ago so everybody & their dog ain't scrambling @ the last minute to save their property!


WRP,

they gave the specific timeline of the flood forecasts today during a press conference. Someone asked our mayor the same questions you raised. Check it out online and it will answer the question of how we got into this mess. The condensed version is in 10 days we went from a 50/50 chance of 34-36' crest to a possible 43' crest. Like Ron Gilmore said the "experts" had an oops and missed 18" of snow or moisture or whatever.

There will be a lot of discussion on this topic later, hopefully in the politics forum or hot topics.

The war is not done, if you know anyone that needs help watching dikes give them a hand. I did it last night and will be heading out for the next few nights, it is easy. Sit around, check pumps, have a beverage, repeat.


----------



## Colt

Ryan,

I am a NR (Minnesota) who didn't just give lip service, as you put it at the start of this thread. I actually spent 2 days sandbagging instead of snow goose hunting. I read elswhere you stated something about NR more concerned with finding the X instead of helping. Where do you get off? You make comments like that, but jump on others?????????????????????????

My heart goes out for those in ND. My prayers are with all and I wish I could have done more. I also can't help but wonder why there is so much NR hatred from you people.


----------

